# Da Vinci Science Center 2008 Live Feed!



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm planning on getting a feed up today, but not sure how/what computer or other logistics. Keep tuned in as I'll post it when its figured out.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 14, 2008)

Live... feed.. please?  i feel so lonely and left out lol


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 14, 2008)

Did Rowe break the WR yet? :O


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 14, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Did Rowe break the WR yet? :O



seeing as how he was like avging sub 50 last night, he probably has already lol. 

Edit: BLd i meant of course, and maybe even 3x3 he could break too.. Go Rowe!


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2008)

Dan got a 10.xx LL skip.

Rowe didnt do so well, with a 14.95 Avg in the first round. Coming second to dan who got a 14.20 avg.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 14, 2008)

joey said:


> Dan got a 10.xx LL skip.
> 
> Rowe didnt do so well, with a 14.95 Avg in the first round. Coming second to dan who got a 14.20 avg.



Damn, Rowe pull it together! Even if not he can still get BLD wr!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 14, 2008)

No feed, sorry.

Mitchell won first round, then Jason Baum and then Dan Cohen.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 14, 2008)

Dan Cohen broke the 4x4x4 single WR with a 46.03.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 14, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Dan Cohen broke the 4x4x4 single WR with a 46.03.



GO Dan!!
And JAson!
Come on Jason WR!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW dan.. NICE! congrats!


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

joey said:


> Dan got a 10.xx LL skip.
> 
> Rowe didnt do so well, with a 14.95 Avg in the first round. Coming second to dan who got a 14.20 avg.





ExoCorsair said:


> No feed, sorry.
> 
> Mitchell won first round, then Jason Baum and then Dan Cohen.



??? lol. Results don't match?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 14, 2008)

Mitchell and Jason got 13.xx averages.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh I see what he means, so Joey meant that Rowe got a 14.95 first round, but ended up being 2nd in the finals ?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 14, 2008)

We haven't started 3x3 finals yet... Joey's just wrong.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

Haha, I see I see, good luck!


----------



## watermelon (Jun 14, 2008)

ARGH, I would have had NAR average if not for a +2. Also, I got the NR single of 10.06. Congrats to Jason Baum with a winning average of 11.97!


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats to you guys.

Jason's finally showing a bit of his true potential, haha.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2008)

Wooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo

Ok, that went really well. My 4x4 average was a 56.5x, which consisted of 57, 1:13 , 53, 57, 46.

On the 53, I started PLL parity at 47 . Either way, my cube cooperated very well, and I'm really surprised at the results considering I haven't done too much 4x4 recently. 

The LL skip I attribute to Chris Hardwick, as he showed me the way to insert that F2L pair  I also took way too long to realize it, as I was not even remotely expecting that. It was probably a 9.7ish but i took a half of second at least to realize it.

I was off by little tiny mistakes in BLD, like 2 misoriented edges, or forgetting 1 edge. O well, tomorrow's the important day


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 14, 2008)

Dan way to go!!! 4x4x4 WR! Now I'm really upset I didn't go. My parents wouldn't drive me. Man...


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats Dan! We're slowing taking Matyas off the WR list, haha.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2008)

He... maybe I'll get clock tomorrow (NOT!) . He's gonna be there until Pembo gets his act together. His MM records are going to be there for a very very long time.


----------



## Dene (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW. Nice Dan, finally Krazy Kuti has been dethroned from 4x4x4 single!

EDIT: Not that it is particularly easy for him to defend his ex-title >.<


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2008)

O... also, I really don't deserve the single. It was a total fluke, where my edges I think ended up being faster than my centers  Adam or Erik deserve it much more than me, and I hope they get it soon.


----------



## pjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow Dan, 56.xx 4x4 avg, with the WR. Amazing.

Congrats Jason. Dang Mitchell, a +2 from the NaR for 3x3 avg 

Sounds like it was an awesome competition.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2008)

And... there's a whole other day!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Way to go, Dan!

Let's see some more records tomorrow


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok Dan, I could've sworn there was a time when you me and Pat were all about the same on 4x4. I guess those days are over


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 15, 2008)

No... I just felt really, really on today. I still am around 1:00 most of the time. For my 2 good solves, a couple of edges got preset into the 6 pair situation, so I was able to utilize that. Like I said, I really don't think I deserve it, since that 46 is my PB by over 2 seconds...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 15, 2008)

Luck plays more and more into competitions and records...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 15, 2008)

Dan, do you happen to have my 3x3 final avg?

I had this really annoying 1:36.xx 3x3 BLD DNF today...I memoed really fast (for me--40-45 seconds) and kinda breezed over the EO (I'm a 3OPer)...then all the 3-cycles set up really really nicely and it went by really fast, and I ended up with FR and FL flipped (it has to have been from messing up EO), so everyone in the audience thought the cube was solved but I saw the truth...

Hey Tim Sun, I got a 1.15 magic avg today...you better watch out for me at nationals!


----------



## ROOT (Jun 15, 2008)

hopefully tommorrow if i am as i usually am nowadays ill get the NAR for megaminx(Hopefully!!!)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 15, 2008)

Well I completely failed today with 4x4. the first solve was a 1:00.xx, then the next two solves were 1:20s...WTF I screwed up the centers completely and edges were horrible, BOTH DOUBLE PARITY!!! UGH!!!. 4th solve....INTERNAL FREAKEN POP. I actually fixed it somehow which was amazing, still ended up being a 1:35.xx. The last solve was 1:03.xx

But the good part was that i qualified for bld for nats with a 1:23 bld.

congrats to dan with the 4x4 single WR and avg NAR and jason for the 3x3 avg NAR


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 15, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> He... maybe I'll get clock tomorrow (NOT!) . He's gonna be there until Pembo gets his act together. * His MM records are going to be there for a very very long time.*



cough cough Mate Horvath coughcoughcough Milan Baticz cough cough


----------



## SD14 (Jun 15, 2008)

hopefully tomorrow we will be seeing a wr in bld


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 15, 2008)

umm.... SD14, BLD was today. I don't see how there can be a WR in multi or 4x4 BLD either.


Tim, your final avg was 15.43, (17.65), (13.91), 14.69, 16.31 => 15.48


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, Dan and Jason. That amazing!!!! I forgot all about this competition. I was going to go!


----------



## hdskull (Jun 15, 2008)

So Rowe, didn't get BLD ?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 15, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Dan, do you happen to have my 3x3 final avg?
> 
> I had this really annoying 1:36.xx 3x3 BLD DNF today...I memoed really fast (for me--40-45 seconds) and kinda breezed over the EO (I'm a 3OPer)...then all the 3-cycles set up really really nicely and it went by really fast, and I ended up with FR and FL flipped (it has to have been from messing up EO), so everyone in the audience thought the cube was solved but I saw the truth...
> 
> Hey Tim Sun, I got a 1.15 magic avg today...you better watch out for me at nationals!



...I sub-1 average at home.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 15, 2008)

No, Rowe DNFed his first two solves (both were well over a minute), and his third solve was like 1:32 or something. I was watching him get sub minute solves consistently earlier, too bad...

I just got back from the competition... it was a loooong day. I left my house at 3 AM to make the 5 hour drive to Allentown, competed all day and drove straight back. I'm exhausted, but it was so worth it! It was a great competition. I broke several of my personal bests (53.xx 4x4x4, 19.xx OH), and ended up getting the NAR average with 11.97! The times were something like 12.25, low 13, 10.xx, 11.05, 12.6x. The last solve could have been a bit better... I had a U perm, but I took it very slow because I knew I had the NAR so I didn't want to pop or +2 or anything. It definitely would have been sub 12 if I would have gone full speed there. But I'm not complaining.  It felt so dang good to finally get the NAR! I've wanted this for a very long time. I've got to practice even harder now though cause I'm sure Harris wants it back 

Congrats to Dan for his 4x4x4 awesomeness, and to Mitchell for his 10.06 NR single! It was a great competition.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 15, 2008)

Wuqiong, you can still come tomorrow, if you are interested in side events .


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 15, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ...I sub-1 average at home.



I don't. Yeah, I don't really have a chance, but who knows?


----------



## sam (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone so far, it was an awesome competition! i broke most of my personal records: 2.69 2x2 solve, 24.62 OH solve (30.39 avg) and 18.44 3x3 avg. 
I'm just kinda ****ed that i missed qualification for 3x3 and OH for nationals . maybe ill go next year... 

Oh, and at magic: if i get one that works maybe ill practise a bit . and my master magic is too loose to practise with so i really cant even do that until i get more strings. So dan might be right, those records could be there for a while...

And Dan: 2 5x5 rounds IS lame .


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats Jason for the NAR sub 12!!! Gah, I'm so pumped right now but i can't practice as I have to study for my exams :O And Dan for the WR 4x4! and Mitchell for the NR single! (I heard his avg would've been 11.74 without that plus 2).


----------



## watermelon (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah Harris, 11.74 is correct. It seems we've both been denied sub-12 averages in competition due to +2s .


----------



## hdskull (Jun 15, 2008)

I looked at Harris Chan's WCA profile right now, and I find it funny that his 4x/5x single/avg are the same rankings, haha.

Harris, you didn't go to the comp in Canada today ?


----------



## n00bcubix (Jun 15, 2008)

Good job Dan! Wow you kicked Matyas! W00t! congratz!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2008)

sam said:


> And Dan: 2 5x5 rounds IS lame .



I don't think so - I think it's great! I wish I could have been there if for no other reason than the 2 5x5x5 rounds. The only thing that would be better than that would be 2 rounds of big cubes BLD. Maybe I'll organize a competition someday so I can do that. 

Oh, and amazing results everyone! Awesome 4x4x4, Dan - I hope you can match it with 5x5x5 tomorrow! And I'm so glad Jason finally got a good 3x3x3 round!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dan, Tim, you better not make it harder for me to get my NAR at Nationals =P


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 15, 2008)

sam said:


> And Dan: 2 5x5 rounds IS lame .



I didn't really feel like practicing last night...

Jonathan Choi:	ugh, screw 5x5
Dan Cohen:	nO!
Jonathan Choi:	I'll just do a bunch of warm-ups tomorrow
Jonathan Choi:	lol
Dan Cohen:	don't say that!
Dan Cohen:	;alsdjfioqwerg


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey, I did like 5 solves last night, and then decided it was best just not to practice


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 15, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I looked at Harris Chan's WCA profile right now, and I find it funny that his 4x/5x single/avg are the same rankings, haha.
> 
> Harris, you didn't go to the comp in Canada today ?



Nah, I didn't go to Vancouver, that's like all the way on the West side of Canada, which is like traveling from NY to California or something lol. Plus, it's exam time, i have a few tests/exams next week.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, I see.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 15, 2008)

We all suck at 5x5. :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> We all suck at 5x5. :/



Is that a statement about the results? What are the results?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 16, 2008)

We all sucked... at least in the final :/


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, first round was way better than the final.

I, for one, got super-2 averages. 

Although, Patrick Jameson beat me by .11 or so in the first round, and I beat him by .04 in the final. XD

Pretty lame, imo.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 16, 2008)

@ExoCorsair I hate you. lol jk. That was insane how close we were. 

I dont know what you guys are talking about, I did great for me in 5x5. I got a 1:46.xx single which beat my previous record by 6 seconds! I did much better today than yesterday.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, Dan is WR-capable and didn't get it, while I used to average low/sub-1:50. 

Congrats on the new PB; didn't know it was a best.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 16, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Yeah, Dan is WR-capable and didn't get it, while I used to average low/sub-1:50.
> 
> Congrats on the new PB; didn't know it was a best.



Man, I need to compete on 5x5. When you're 40sec below your best competition average, it's pretty lame that people are too slow to have it as an event at any competition you go to.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 16, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Man, I need to compete on 5x5. When you're 40sec below your best competition average, it's pretty lame that people are too slow to have it as an event at any competition you go to.



Compete at US open! become 50 seconds faster and shock everyone.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats to Jason Baum and his amazing one hand times.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 17, 2008)

Results are up. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=DaVinciScience2008

I thought this was funny:

11	Sam Boyles	16.75 *18.44* USA	17.65 23.94 16.75 18.65 19.03
12	John Tamanas	16.13 *18.48* USA	19.19 16.13 17.80 19.13 18.52
13	Jonathan Choi	15.22 *18.49* USA	19.28 17.84 35.63 15.22 18.36


----------



## hdskull (Jun 17, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> 11	Sam Boyles	16.75 *18.44* USA	17.65 23.94 16.75 18.65 19.03
> 12	John Tamanas	16.13 *18.48* USA	19.19 16.13 17.80 19.13 18.52
> 13	Jonathan Choi	15.22 *18.49* USA	19.28 17.84 35.63 15.22 18.36



I thought your 5x5 averages were funny. Only .02 secs away, so consistent.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not talking about 5x5. 

As far as I care, I wasn't there on Sunday.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 17, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I need to compete on 5x5. When you're 40sec below your best competition average, it's pretty lame that people are too slow to have it as an event at any competition you go to.
> ...



Yes, that's EXACTLY what I plan on doing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 17, 2008)

hey guys, the results have a couple of issues to them. My 4x4 average was only 56.xx not 55. It seems Ron didn't get the latest version of the spreadsheet...


----------

